# 1-Andro or Super-DMZ



## spectrum311 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been reading a lot about the two supplements 1-Andro and Super-DMZ and have a question about which would make most sense to me at this time. 

I am looking to cut as much body fat while keeping or increasing muscle mass.  Everything I have read on the site looks to point me to Super-DMZ as the choice, but this would be my first pro-hormone and 1-Andro with its non-liver toxicity would be better to start with than add Super-DMZ? Understand both help with cutting, but is it best to run a full cycle of Suer-DMZ, or is there something milder that would be better start?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2010)

super-dmz is where I would start.


----------



## diegozuniga (Dec 7, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> super-dmz is where I would start.




Thats were i would start dmz dried me up meaning lost all the uneeded fat water leaned out alot and got alot of hardness great product will work good with a good diet, cardio training and intense weight lifting such as wat i did great product!


----------



## spectrum311 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, going to give it a try!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2010)

or, you can stack 1-Andro Rx and Super-DMZ Rx.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 7, 2010)

Prince said:


> or, you can stack 1-Andro Rx and Super-DMZ Rx.


This would be a great combo right here^^^^


----------



## diegozuniga (Dec 8, 2010)

Prince said:


> or, you can stack 1-Andro Rx and Super-DMZ Rx.




Yup i just got done doing both of them together it gave me better results than my first cycle of andro only dat i did!


----------



## Frank7919 (Dec 8, 2010)

Prince said:


> or, you can stack 1-Andro Rx and Super-DMZ Rx.



Do this stack you'll love it, I'm in to my second week and it feels great!!!


----------



## jwl8594 (Dec 10, 2010)

where is a good place to get Super-DMZ Rx


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 10, 2010)

Would it be safe to stack two orals with respect to liver tox?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 10, 2010)

jwl8594 said:


> where is a good place to get Super-DMZ Rx


 
Here! At the IronMag store


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

jwl8594 said:


> where is a good place to get Super-DMZ Rx



Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Anabolic (Superdrol Dymethazine)


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Would it be safe to stack two orals with respect to liver tox?



1-Andro Rx is not liver toxic, so yes they make a great stack!


----------



## braveand (Dec 11, 2010)

Since is your first cycle I think is *wise* stick with 1-Andro Rx..
And remember that if you want to cut you need first good training and good diet and only THEN something like a PH or an AAS.


----------



## hulk7510 (Dec 17, 2010)

i just recieved my order from ironmaglabs.stacking super dmz and andro rx.also adding in anabolic matrix,pct lined up.e-control and anabolic matrix.be sure to get a cycle support for the whole 8 weeks!


----------



## dsc123 (Dec 17, 2010)

hulk7510 any chance you could keep us updated on how it goes? could be a stack that i may try in the near future


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 17, 2010)

I would think for 1st time DMZ would be a little much being its relationship to Sdrol. I have not taken DMZ so I do not know how it compares to Sdrol as far as sides. It is supposedly less. 
i would think the Andro would be better for 1st time.


----------



## hulk7510 (Dec 17, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> hulk7510 any chance you could keep us updated on how it goes? could be a stack that i may try in the near future


i sure will!


----------



## hulk7510 (Dec 17, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I would think for 1st time DMZ would be a little much being its relationship to Sdrol. I have not taken DMZ so I do not know how it compares to Sdrol as far as sides. It is supposedly less.
> i would think the Andro would be better for 1st time.


 guess i'll find out huh?


----------



## dsc123 (Dec 17, 2010)

look forward to it


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

I had zero sides on DMZ. I gained 6lbs in 4 weeks and strength shot up.


----------



## spectrum311 (Jan 3, 2011)

Frank7919 said:


> Do this stack you'll love it, I'm in to my second week and it feels great!!!


 
Did you finish your full cycle? What kind of gains did you see?
Just ordered three bottles of each.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Jan 3, 2011)

What about epi-strong /epistane/havoc?? seems a good place to start would that work for him?

Never tried PH myself..


----------



## hulk7510 (Jan 4, 2011)

on my second week!i've put on 5lbs,no bullshit.sex drive is through the fucking roof!slight increase in strength.be sure to add in anabolic matrix and cycle support or cycle assist.preload for about a week.week 2 underway.i will post up some feedback starting the third week.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I have some DMZ coming my way in the form of Dieselbolan V2 so I am curious how it treats everyone.


----------



## spectrum311 (Jan 4, 2011)

OK....just ordered (on Monday evening) Super-DMZ, 1-Andro, e-control, & matrix...and USPS estimated delivery tomorrow morning!! AWESOME!  Never had any supplements ordered online come that quick.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

Super-DMZ was such a good steroid for me. Very clean, like D-bol but dry and fast acting.


----------



## hulk7510 (Jan 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Super-DMZ was such a good steroid for me. Very clean, like D-bol but dry and fast acting.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Super-DMZ was such a good steroid for me. Very clean, like D-bol but dry and fast acting.



Good to hear, I just got some more DMZ today since it seems like a great one with minimal sides and dry gains.  That and some SuperDrol, couldn't pass up getting both for less than $40.


----------

